# Bay hippie 11/2 trout limits



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff walker came down from Houston this morning and his daughter ended up having to work so it was just Jeff and I. Had our limit by 10:30 despite high winds!! Give us a call to get on the fish ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

